# crest revolution / NCE dcc - on the fence



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

as I progress with my basement empire, I am starting to really delve into the research of the two systems. I currently have (in a box) a used nce powercab system with a 10 amp powerhouse unit. as I read further into the revolution system , im starting to think that may be the way to go. i plan on running track power either way with a good system of track bus for nice even distribution. i really don't want to get into batteries. i have been collecting a mix of LGB / usa trains / aristo / piko locos and would like to have them all remote at some point. at most i would be running 3 trains at once , but not always. i imagine one running on the main while doing local operations with others. i like the relative simplicity of the aristo system, i think i would use an mrc power g for main power. as the generic sound is ok as ive heard on youtube so far, i would definitely explore some other sound options for different locos. will the aristo receivers fit into the smaller lgb / usa / piko switchers and smaller steam? i would realy like to pick a system and lean on it. as far as funtions , the basic light / sound / smoke is ok by me.
as far as sound decoder options, does the revo allow the user to take full advantage of lets say , a phoenix / qsi ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Revo will not work with any DCC decoder, and trying to run the DCC decoders in DC mode from the PWM output of the Revo will be problematic.

If you are fine with the limited functions and middle of the road sound and only one diesel and one steam sound file, go the Revo.

If you want a full featured control system with many options to mix and match from different manufacturers get DCC.

The Revo is fairly capable, but nowhere near the the capability of a DCC system.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are other limits with the revo system as when wiring lights, they are very current limited.

Remember that when using track power DC or DCC, any manufacturer decoder will run on any system. Each system like the revo is one manufacturer only for future purchases. DCC gives users many control features such as motor, lights, smoke, servos, sound are all combined in one board and these are smaller than the revo board. Of course initial investment is higher as a DCC system will cost more for startup.

For small engines I use a multifunction programmable decoder that costs just under $100, has a 3 watt audio output and can control lights, smoke, motor sound, servos, and is not limited to 10 ma leds.

On another note, most of the newer DCC systems will run the oldest decoders, and even the older systems will run the newer decoders.

Aristocrest/Crest is on their 4th version of radio control and the 4 systems are not compatible with each other or with any other manufacturer.
(Basic TE, 27mhz TE, 75mhz te, and now revolution)


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The Revo will not work with any DCC decoder, and trying to run the DCC decoders in DC mode from the PWM output of the Revo will be problematic.
> 
> If you are fine with the limited functions and middle of the road sound and only one diesel and one steam sound file, go the Revo.
> 
> ...


thanks guys. i see many cases , even on the crest website of the use of the phoenix sound systems. is this the only "outside" sound board used with revo for some technical reason? that's what brought my question. is it something exclusive to the revo receivers / pheonix that works over QSi etc etc? im just wondering why one would work and not others.
thanks


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

There is no technical reason, other than that most Revolution owners consider the Phoenix sound to be the best available. (including me!!)

Ed


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Domer, keep in mind that DCC is a genre of control, with numerous manufacturers supporting it, and many open-source opportunities to make your own inroads in software and hardware. But Revo is a single and closed source solution, offered by a manufacturer that has shut its doors on most of its product lines. 

It may be that Crest will exist 5 years from now, but who knows?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Revolution will trigger some of the Phoenix sounds. A DCC system will give you access to all of the Phoenix capabilities.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For cost, the DCC decoders that control motor, lights, sound, smoke cost less than the Phoenix sound only unit. Initial investment for only one or 2 engines is high for DCC, but in the long run, DCC can be very cost effective for fleets of equipment for those staying with track power.
On a side note, LGB has several sound cars that are DCC controlled such as the American Coke car, and the blue Chicken dance car.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

DCC is, thankfully, an NMRA standard. Meaning, you can mix and match basically whatever. For instance, it's actually possible to use a QSI Magnum in a Bachmann K-27, and then add on another brand light control decoder to expand and control the lights, using the same decoder address. And then run the whole darn thing with an NCE system. QSI goes out of business? No worries, just switch decoder brands, and using something else. 

And of course, if you want remote control, I love this, I loaded JMRI on my laptop, connected to my NCE system with their USB adapter, installed JMRI on both my Android and my tablet, and I can use them as throttles! And run multiple throttles and control separate locomotives at the same time. And it worked flawlessly the very first time I tried it, although my wireless network didn't have enough range. Solution was to use an old wireless router and the laptop and simply take them outside.

As to the other proposal, one word: Astrac.

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Model Railroader 1963.... Astrac by GE... talk about overheating motors! 

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it was also featured in the Complete Book of Model Railroading. I have that book on my shelf, it was the very first Model Railroading book I ever checked out from the local library... Back in the "ahem" aforementioned '60's...

But considering how expensive it was, remarkably expensive, even for the '60's, imagine if you had invested heavily into it and then one day... *poof*

And I'm sure we could all list a few dozen model railroading companies that are not *poof*. And a couple of scales, too.

Remember buying brass flextrack with tiny holes in fiber ties and you had to spend hours spiking...

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

tru scale wood roadbed, stained and hand spiked, and I was in 7th grade... built turnouts from the "switch kits" that always needed tweaking.

rubber band drives in the loco, live frogs...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Domer, sorry for the thread drift, but you already own a 10 amp top of the line DCC system that works very well on large scale, you must be familiar with it, and it gives you the most and best options for track power.

So, I think we figure your question has been answered...

Regards, Greg


----------

